# Am I settling? Pioneer vs Ranger



## killerv (Nov 26, 2018)

First off, I don't see me putting any more than 50 miles a year on anything. Just around the gunclub, trails and occasional mud holes I can't avoid.

I'm close on pulling the trigger on a Ranger 570 eps model, I like the power steering feature and the benchseat. Just a matter of hooking up the trailer to get it. Seems review are mixed on  the rangers.

The other is the pioneer 700, probably the flip seat model 700-4. While I haven't priced these yet, I pretty sure the 700-4 will be about a grand to 1500 more than the 570 eps when it is all said and done.

I'm not seeing any kind of rebates or incentives on either.  Is there a better time of year to purchase these things? Only problem with waiting, is that I've already been toying with it for a year or so, I'd like to go ahead and start enjoying one with the family.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 26, 2018)

I would get the Pioneer. Go up to Chattanooga and save some money.


----------



## ribber (Nov 26, 2018)

killerv said:


> First off, I don't see me putting any more than 50 miles a year on anything. Just around the gunclub, trails and occasional mud holes I can't avoid.
> 
> I'm close on pulling the trigger on a Ranger 570 eps model, I like the power steering feature and the benchseat. Just a matter of hooking up the trailer to get it. Seems review are mixed on  the rangers.
> 
> ...



I just bought a 900 Ranger in June. Was going to get a 570 but the 900 had a $1200 rebate at the time making the price difference very close to the 570. 
I also considered the Pioneer. In the end, I couldn't see spending more on a Pioneer for less power and ride quality, even though Hondas are known for reliability.
Like you, I won't be putting a ton of miles and abuse on it and I know several friends/coworkers that love their Rangers.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 26, 2018)

Just bought a Honda 700 Pioneer deluxe like the shaft drive versus the belt I fill the ride quality would go to the Polaris. I have a 1994 Honda 300 bought new been good to me overall staying  with Honda. Friend of mind has a Polaris 900 said there warranty no good spun a front shaft three months after buying it said it was not covered under warranty.


----------



## killerv (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm just reading more and more about the rangers being 50/50. Seems the extra money you save will just be spent in the shop later.

I have a 2003 rancher that can't be killed. Only issues I've had with it was carb, my fault, and I have broken two choke cables.

My buddy just bought a ranger 570 eps and loves it and thats what got me looking at them


----------



## thumper523 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'll help you with your difficult decision, get a Kawasaki MULE 600.
You can't kill them either.


----------



## killerv (Nov 27, 2018)

thumper523 said:


> I'll help you with your difficult decision, get a Kawasaki MULE 600.
> You can't kill them either.



They are on the radar, the new ones are efi.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 27, 2018)

Someone may have a different experience but I think the best time of year to buy is in late September as they are preparing for the following year models to come in and don't want 3 years of new product on the sales floor. I found out by luck this Sept and really could've missed the deal had I not called exactly when I did.  I had every intention of getting the 2018 Pioneer 700-4 Deluxe as it had just dropped $500.  When I called to make the order I was told they have got in 4 2017 700-4 standard still wrapped on a pallet selling for $10k.  Drove up the next day and there was just 2 left and I drove away with one they put together on my ride up.  Honda isn't as powerful as the Polaris from what I hear overall.   I think in a side by side comparison the 700 would be comparable to the 570 but didn't research that statement.  You will put more than 50 miles on it per year if you use it much at all IMO, I thought I'd not put much on it but those miles tick away faster than you think and I am not really a joy rider.  For the pioneer I suggest going stock out the door as nothing is fair value if they charge install costs, the Chattanooga dealerships wins business on lowest price for the SXS but they don't do the same on accessories.  For Honda: I bought in Chattanooga and in my discussion (and research) they offer the bottom line price so you aren't really going to negotiate any accessory unless the sales guy knows something you don't (ie the ride is going down in price soon so they throw in something to keep the $$ amount coming in high).  I made the mistake of buying the Honda roof from them and paid the $89 install costs for a 3 minute install process.  If power steering is important you have to get the Pioneer deluxe which adds at least $2k or there is an aftermarket power steering accessory I've read really good reviews on that is about $500 I think and not a complex install.  The pioneer with extra 2 seats without going to the length of a truck really is nifty.  If you are a speed demon or power guy I've heard the Pioneer 700-4 can be a disappointment.  Top end speed is 43mph for me an 1 other person which is plenty fast for me.  If you are the type to always carry 4 people and cargo then the 700-4 wouldn't be as good of an option as a Ranger crew IMO.  I've had 3 Camry's, 1 Ridgeline, now a Tundra plus just sold my Recon 250 and now have the Pioneer 700-4.   I've only owned Japanese vehicles on the road or off so I am a bit partial but the stories I hear from Polaris owners is enough for me even if I wasn't.   I look forward to using the back rack for decoys without paying for a quackrack, I only got the front roof for the 700-4 so I could make better use of the roll cage for decoys.  Yes, I like my Pioneer...  There is a FB page called "Honda Pioneer 700 Riders" and you get great feedback from questions in that group.   Good luck with whatever you choose!  I still got the 5 year warranty and even feel good that it is likely wasted money because I won't freak if something does need fixing.


----------



## killerv (Nov 28, 2018)

I bought one yesterday. The 2018 700-4 deluxes were marked down to 11599. All they could find was the orange one and would have to go get it...whether that is true or not I don't know.  They had just gotten in two 2019 saturday, both in the new diver blue color and they were ready to make a deal on one of them. The 2019 700-4 deluxe they put me in was just  525 more than the 2018 sale price. I think the price on the machine was great, we haggled over the silly prep fees, and there nothing to do about the Ga tax other than leave the state. They knocked 50 bucks off the front roof and did a free install which I would have done if need be(like you, I wanted to keep the rear open). Anyway, I was able to get a couple quotes on the 2019 before buying, and this place otd was cheaper than I was getting quoted for just the machine at other places. I woke up this AM without a pit in my stomach so I feel good about it.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 28, 2018)

killerv said:


> I bought one yesterday. The 2018 700-4 deluxes were marked down to 11599. All they could find was the orange one and would have to go get it...whether that is true or not I don't know.  They had just gotten in two 2019 saturday, both in the new diver blue color and they were ready to make a deal on one of them. The 2019 700-4 deluxe they put me in was just  525 more than the 2018 sale price. I think the price on the machine was great, we haggled over the silly prep fees, and there nothing to do about the Ga tax other than leave the state. They knocked 50 bucks off the front roof and did a free install which I would have done if need be(like you, I wanted to keep the rear open). Anyway, I was able to get a couple quotes on the 2019 before buying, and this place otd was cheaper than I was getting quoted for just the machine at other places. I woke up this AM without a pit in my stomach so I feel good about it.




Awesome, sounds like you got a great deal for sure and I need to work on my haggling.  Surprised you got a 2019 deluxe for less than $12,500!  I think that leads to another answer that they will likely make deals towards the end of a month maybe.  Enjoy it


----------



## killerv (Nov 28, 2018)

I was surprised too. I just need to figure out a two gun rack for my shotguns, with the flip seats, the standard bed mounted racks really won't work. I could also put one in the floorboard but really don't want to take up any room. I'll have to put my thinking cap on. The ceiling style racks I could see more for rifles, but not shotguns you are constantly taking out between clay stations.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 28, 2018)

Check out that FB group "Honda Pioneer 700 Riders" and explain what you'd like.  I bet someone has wanted the same thing and you'd get feedback beyond what you can search in the group.  There is enough space behind the seats when open to make something work I'd think.  Someone posted the below gun rack before but it seems made for a Ranger.  You can probably get creative using the back roll bar as well.  

http://greatdayinc.com/products/utv...VNDYV9uCq_zPc6GSbF4g_Ed_i4MQ4K02Zbyea9sEqk-Cw


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 28, 2018)

I just went through the exact same dilemma; Ranger, Pioneer, or a Mule. 

Mules ( $8400-$8600) are tuff, price effective, reliable, but not sporty at all. They have a smaller cargo space and a tad less leg room than the Honda and Polaris. All in all they are good machines if all you want to do is work around the homeplace. They will top out speed wise at about 27-29 mph

Polaris. I just could not get around the reliability issue.  Everyone I talked to that had owned a Polaris said they liked them and they got the job done......when they weren't in the shop. Sure there were good ones that never gave the owners much trouble but I work hard form my money and don't want to worry about paying for repairs. I am sure they produce good equipment and have some nice little machines, but I didn't want to take the chance.  They may have a slight edge on HP over the Honda at about 69 to 36 but they both top out speed wise at about 42mph.

Honda Pioneer 700.  This is my second Honda and I now know what people were talking about; Honda reliability is a real thing. These things are  bullet proof and will do anything you need to do.  They will get you there too. The cab is roomy and the look is sporty.  I bought the 700-2 for almost the exact same reasoning you are shopping now; trail, hunt, a little work on the farm. Nothing fancy, but I need it to go "vroom vroom" every time I turn the key and the Honda does just that. $9499 at Kirks Cycle for the standard model 700-2 then you can get the Deluxe, which gives you the option of automatic or paddle shift.  Then there is the 700-4 Deluxe. 
Just after one time around this little 85ac farm I live on, I dispelled any questions I had about the Honda. It is a keeper.

Polaris can match everything that Honda does except one thing and that is Honda reliability.

At the end of the day you have to make you happy thought and that is them important thing.


----------



## bhaynes (Nov 29, 2018)

I bought the Kawasaki 4010 Trans 4x4. It's definitely not the sportiest or the fastest but I like that it transforms easily from a double bench seat to a single and gives me more bed space.


----------



## killerv (Nov 29, 2018)

I missed out a nice mule a few months back, buddy had one that he used for sporting clays only, it was about an 06 model, with only 60hours and garage kept almost like new. He let it go for 3500, I was a day late on that one. I read they suck on inclines and that would be an issues where I am at, we have some pretty steep long hills. I sure like the metal bodies on them though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 29, 2018)

I asked the dealer here in Dalton about the Mules performance on a grade and he said he uses one on his hunt lease on the ridges around here and said he had zero problems . It’s just doesn’t fly up a hill. I would have bought the Mule but it’s a true work machine. Solid for sure though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 29, 2018)

I love Hondas .....tough as nails.  I just can't for the life of me figure out why they don't put a LOW gear in the 700 pioneer.   I ended up with a Kawasaki Teryx 4.   So far so good.  Still got a 500 foreman that's been a hrough the ringer......and the ringer broke and the foreman didn't


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 29, 2018)

I might would have bought the Teryx but they were a tad over my budget. I really liked the Viking too.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 30, 2018)

mizzippi jb said:


> I love Hondas .....tough as nails.  I just can't for the life of me figure out why they don't put a LOW gear in the 700 pioneer.   I ended up with a Kawasaki Teryx 4.   So far so good.  Still got a 500 foreman that's been a hrough the ringer......and the ringer broke and the foreman didn't


That's the only complaint I've heard people say about the Pioneer 700.  I think it's a 3-speed transmission vs a 5-speed auto/paddle shift transmission that's found on the Pioneer 500 and the pioneer 1000. The 700 shares the same engine as the Honda Rincon, which has been a great powerplant!


----------



## killerv (Nov 30, 2018)

lonewolf247 said:


> That's the only complaint I've heard people say about the Pioneer 700.  I think it's a 3-speed transmission vs a 5-speed auto/paddle shift transmission that's found on the Pioneer 500 and the pioneer 1000. The 700 shares the same engine as the Honda Rincon, which has been a great powerplant!



I read those complaints too, but the 700 deluxe does give you the manual option with paddle shifters so you can have some say so when needed.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 30, 2018)

killerv said:


> I read those complaints too, but the 700 deluxe does give you the manual option with paddle shifters so you can have some say so when needed.



Yes you are correct on the Deluxe model! I just wish they would redesign the transmission to be a 5-speed though. It really could use more control over the powerband,  with better use of the gearing. 

Depending on how you use it, this is the only drawback that has me on the fence about it. If you ride open field roads in flat ground, and never really use it much as a workhorse, you’d be ok. But if you ride a lot in rough terrain, tow a trailer, or climb hills, a 5-speed would be so much better.

I’m in the market right now myself, and I’m trying to decide between the Pioneer 500, and the Pioneer 700. I’m actually leaning more towards the 500 because of the transmission, and compact aspects of it. I’m gonna go test drive them again in the next couple weeks. I did it once before, and I actually liked the Pioneer 500 for my needs.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 1, 2018)

I have heard a lot of folks wish there was a low range on the 700, but the same people have also said there hasn't been a time when they needed low range. My limited use of my 700, I have not noticed the need for a low range.


----------

